# 5 gallon water bottle replacement



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

I have one of those handy dandy 5 gallon water dispenser that you put upside down inside a special bowl. I broke the water container. I'm trying to find a new one, anyone know where I can get one?

FOM


----------



## Pasquatch (Jun 1, 2004)

Is that the type that are used by the water coolers companies? The ones that service business offices, etc. You can probably buy them from them.


----------



## Cray Stephenson (Jan 3, 2003)

New England Serum Company or maybe Jeffers or possibly Dr Foster's and Smith.


----------



## Last Frontier Labs (Jan 3, 2003)

Is it the bowl or the 5 gallon jug that is broken? You can get one of those jugs at any place that sells purified water. If it's the bowl, you are gonna have to pony up the money for a new one.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Its just the jug that holds the water....I need to go to the local Safeway and grab a bottle, just been lazy...

Lainee, Flash, and Bullet


----------

